
How Google Creates Black Hats  - McKittrick
http://www.seobook.com/how-google-creates-black-hats
======
WalterGR
I haven't seen much discussion of Google's Panda update on Hacker News. I'm
sure many legitimate sites have been negatively affected. I wonder if people
are hesitant to share their experiences here because they think that we'll
judge their sites negatively _because_ the algorithm changes judge their sites
negatively.

I have a very legitimate site (<http://onlineslangdictionary.com/>) that lost
25% of its traffic due to Panda. I'm writing up more details and I'll post
them soon.

~~~
randall
I have a friend who runs a blog about netbooks that is also in a similar
situation. Somehow the net is catching original content sites as well.

